# Water temp on Fracino contempo



## Ruairi (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi,

i bought a 1 year old fracino contempo 2 group duel fuel. It looks in excellent condition but temp of water coming through the group heads was in the 70's. I took it apart and there is no scale issues and all valves etc are working fine. I increased the steam temp so it goes up to about 1.4 or 1.5 on the steam gauge which I presume is as high as it can safely go. Now the max temp I can get is around 88 degrees. I hooked it up to gas and got more or less the exact same temp result so I presume the elements are working fine. I give it plenty of time to heat up properly and the groupheads are very hot...too hot to touch which I think it should be. I still only get around 88 but the odd cup comes out at 90 or 91degrees so the temp isn't even consistent! (I hold a ceramic cup right under the grouphead and immediately check the temp with a digital thermometer.) I eventually contacted Fracino and got talking to an engineer who told me 88degrees is about right and what I should expect from this machine! Surely that can't be correct? Everything I have read about the perfect temp for brewing coffee (in a espresso machine) says anywhere between 92 degrees to 96 with most suggesting 94 degrees is the desired temp. I have made cups of coffee when it seems at its hottest, around 88 and it's not what I would hope to be selling or tasting!! Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.

(I should prob have mentioned I'm a chef who is new to this game!)


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Temp test using a paper cup and see the temp?

Is the temperature you after pre or post puck?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah it's right. The water coming out of the group and falling into the cup will rapidly cool. 90/91c might be a bit hot. The inconsistency is probably due to the thermometer and heat loss through the cup and environment rather than the machine. Basically your method of measuring the temperature of the water is flawed.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Turn the pressure back down to 1.3 max.


----------



## Ruairi (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot guys! I will reduce my steam temp back to 1.3, but I'm much happier now! So I will concentrate on all the other variables effecting the final product instead of bitching about my equipment!,😂


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff (Sep 24, 2020)

I agree with what these guys said, and definitely get that pressure down a bit.

Keep your group handles in the head and hot too as you can lose a lot of temperature just heating them up and that gets lost from the coffee


----------

